# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Unable to Change Avatar

## AliGW

With the Christmas season now over, I've been trying to change my avatar back to my normal one, but I am unable to do so: I get the Scurri security page. I have tried changing and removing the avater, and it's always the same. Been trying for several days now. Anyone know why it's happening?

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Dunno.  I changed mine after reading this and changed it back again without any problem.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi
The Avatur may be another one of the things that the Forum Software sometimes has problems with. I have tried uploading all the Avaturs that load up on a lot of over Forums, including ( but not just those )using the vBulletin software. But to no avail. My Avatur at Excel Forum is not visible to anyone, ( as far as I know )
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...my-avatar.html

Maybe something here may help, but that was I think a pixel problem, 
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...th-avatar.html


_ - I guess if you are trying to re  load, that is to say put back an Avatur that worked before then that is a strange one, and maybe a Excel Forum Software weirdy. 
Are you also trying to change at the same time anything you also include, I mean any words anywhere. The Forum software freaks out to that Scurri security page when it sees certain words 
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4226385

Alan

P.s. Maybe this problem was experienced before
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-add-back.html

EDIT: I just found Today that i could not re load a Avatar that did load yesterday... but then later it did work.. ( So Frankenstein came back !!   :EEK!:  )

_.............................................................................
________________________________________________________________

*Edit 2  Hijacking to do a test on a related problem .*
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...th-number.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4226385
 I do it here as it is Sub Forum dependant, so cannot *just* do a test in the Test Forum.
_ The problem here with your characters appears to be any combination of a < and 4 numbers or letters
All these work
<200
>200
>2000
>123456789
<156
<123 45
<1 2345678
<12 34567
< 12344567
<abc d
< abcd
<ab cd
<ab cdefgkjhgdsh
<hgz ttehtewjhht
But < followed with 4 ( or 5 or 6 etc ) numbers or letters with no spaces will not work

Note.
_1) Sometimes the problem is Sub Forum Dependant. But in your case this does not appear to be the case

_2) The problem seen volatile. I rechecked just now here:
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4289595
..   and it appears that Today a combination of characters that caused a problem  previously is not causing that problem in the same Thread Today 

_3 )  It appears that not all characters cause the problem..
These will also work..

<23&slksfh
<$%)!
<200>0
<200<

<123[4
_.. this last gives a way to "show" your formula as you wish:

<abcd
<1234
<2000
=MAX(0, A1*IF(A1<2000, 5/100, 20/100))

_.. if you look in the Editor you will see that i have changed the color in one of the four numbers or letters to black, so it looks like this

<[COLOR="#000000"]a[/COLOR]bcd
<1[COLOR="#000000"]2[/COLOR]34
<200[COLOR="#000000"]0[/COLOR]
=MAX(0, A1*IF(A1<[COLOR="#000000"]2[/COLOR]000, 5/100, 20/100))
_.. in this case the__ [__ "broke up" the "offending" combination of < and 4 letters or numbers.

A quick experiment usually yields a work around the problem. 
(i) The "space trick“ is usually good when giving am OP a code with an offending Character combination, as the VB Editor will usually automatically remove the space when the code you give is pasted in
(ii) If you wish that the OP gets a formula exactly as you want without any space then the "Black color trick" coould be one possibility. When the OP copies the formula from the Thread the BB code for Black color does not get copied. In the Thread the Formula looks completely as you wish it to look..

*Alan*

----------


## Aardigspook

> My Avatur at Excel Forum is not visible to anyone, ( as far as I know )



I can see your avatar fine (can't make out what's on the t-shirt though  :Wink:  ).

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*EDIT: * So I was playing around a bit
_ 1)* Along the way I got the Scurri security page a few times.* I changed the name of my File that gave the Scurri security page, but to no avail. Certain pictures of mine it is not liking.. -  ( today – the same picture did not give the Scurri security page before..) So I can duplicate your problem.
_ 2) But coincidentally I changed a few of my Pictures from .jpg ( they were all .jpg ) to .png Format. ( To do that i opened the .jpg in Microsoft Paint and resaved as .png) . Some of these .png pictures give the Scurri security page. Others do not... and ( I at least ) can now see my Avatur if i upload a .png Picture that does not give the Scurri security page. !!  So I indirectly cured my problem by trying to help with yours. Sorry i cannot help yours more, but at least I can get the problem that you do. So you are not alone. So it is indeed another Excel forum Software weirdy.( Note .png problems were often apparent at Excel Forums when .jpg were not
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-the-like.html
This time ( at least with my Avatur problem ) it seems to be the other way around!? 

*So AliGW, I expect a solution to your problem would be to find a picture similar to but not exactly the same as the picture you had before.* … - the software just does not like your previous picture anymore
Alan

( P.s. and maybe experiment with changing your picture type from .jpg to .png or visa versa.. maybe that will help....today...! )

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I can see your avatar fine (can't make out what's on the t-shirt though  ).



Yep  --- see my post #5!! we posted at the same time!!  :Smilie: 

( It is Frankenstein.. Bit now i can get my Avatur to come up, i may try something else......!)

_ ...............................

P.s.
First pic here  is a jpg ( 80 x 80 pixels ) When I try to upload as an Avitur, I get the Scurri security page error thing. 

Attachment 439473

Second Pic is the same again as a .png. That uploads OK as a Avitur

Attachment 439474

( _............same experiment here:
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...ml#post4284020
_......)

----------


## AliGW

Thanks, all - I will try again at the weekend.

----------


## humdingaling

i've been trying to change mine since i joined here (on and off whenever i get the urge to do so.....much less of late)

----------

